# Best night of smallmouth on the Delaware in several years



## JL8Jeff (Sep 12, 2014)

I only had about an hour to fish after work, but I was using a torpedo top water lure and caught 5 or 6 14-15" smallmouth, 2 that wer 16-17" and 2 that were 12-13". I missed a bunch of fish as well. The action was so good, I didn't have time to drink the beer I brought with me. Their calling for rain tomorrow so it might mess up the fishing.


----------



## overboard (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds like they were really hitting. That's an hour or so well spent on the river, and a nice reward! 
I was thinking about going up this evening for walleyes, I may have missed a good bite!


----------



## New River Rat (Sep 14, 2014)

That's nice!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 14, 2014)

It rained yesterday and it got down to 48 last night so the fishing definitely slowed down today. I didn't notice even half the activity at the surface like Friday but I still had a lot of bites but only got 3 fish 11-13" in the boat. I had a solid 15-16" smallmouth on and he jumped over the net twice before getting off the lure! #-o I need a longer net! But with a lot of cold nights on the way, they might slow down quick with the surface lures.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 16, 2014)

Went out after work last night and got another 9-10 fish in an hour. More than half of them were 14"+ so they are still really active. We usually have some sort of heavy rain event by now which stirs up the river and slows the fish down, but this year the water level is really low and it's clear.


----------



## overboard (Sep 16, 2014)

Just wondering; are the shad minnows migrating down the river? It's feast time when they school up and move downriver to the ocean.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, the minnows are all over the place as it starts to get dark.


----------



## overboard (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks! Looks like it's time to start making some trips out there. Usually around the 2nd. week of Oct. we start fishing for walleyes in the river.


----------

